# I’m going to kill myself



## Vanillestorms (May 4, 2019)

I’m a nobody and I’m truly tired with what this life has offered me since I first could remember.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (May 4, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> I’m a nobody and I’m truly tired with what this life has offered me since I first could remember.


Just looksmax, bro


----------



## TRUE_CEL (May 4, 2019)

Don't kill yourself faggot. PM me if you need to vent! I'm here for you.


----------



## Insomniac (May 4, 2019)

See you tomorrow


----------



## Deusmaximus (May 4, 2019)

Sui is the biggest low T thing a man can do, besides doing a tranny transformation.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 4, 2019)

go Er


----------



## dogtown (May 4, 2019)

Ok


----------



## androidcel (May 4, 2019)

livestream it faggot


----------



## fobos (May 4, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> Sui is the biggest low T thing a man can do, besides doing a tranny transformation.


Massive cope. You need big balls to raise a hand on yourself.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 4, 2019)

Suis me


----------



## IceCutter (May 4, 2019)

"Suicide is played out - if you're gonna go take ppl with you"


----------



## heroinfather (May 4, 2019)

unironically if u don't go *emergency room *before ending it ur a cuck sorry


----------



## Ritalincel (May 4, 2019)

go paddock


----------



## Time Travel (May 4, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> See you tomorrow


----------



## Sizzurp (May 4, 2019)




----------



## HorseFace (May 4, 2019)

1-800-273-8255


----------



## DarknLost (May 4, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> go Er


Makes more sense and is more fun


----------



## AestheticPrince (May 4, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> I’m a nobody and I’m truly tired with what this life has offered me since I first could remember.


just status maxx hard dumbass, a guy with status always mogs a guy with looks


----------



## HorseFace (May 4, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Makes more sense and is more fun



I hope your joking


----------



## TBOLT (May 4, 2019)

Cope and 99% won't happen.


----------



## G O D (May 4, 2019)

OP, you can pm me if you want.


----------



## DarknLost (May 4, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> I hope your joking


No.
Only killing yourself- Low T and iq
Revenge - High T and iq


----------



## TBOLT (May 4, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> No.
> Only killing yourself- Low T and iq
> Revenge - High T and iq



No denying this, and that's probably why this is fake.


----------



## Insomniac (May 6, 2019)

Last seen Saturday at 10:36 AM


----------



## manlet cUnt (May 6, 2019)

My only purpose on this planet is for my suffering to be the amusement of others


----------



## TBOLT (May 6, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> unironically if u don't go *emergency room *before ending it ur a cuck sorry


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 6, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


> My only purpose on this planet is for my suffering to be the amusement of others


Legit jfld out loud at your existence.


----------



## Zeus (May 6, 2019)

Last seen Saturday at 4:36 PM 

Bro dont. I am here if you need anything


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (May 6, 2019)

If you rope you're gay, fight to the bitter end and wreak as much havoc as you can or be a force of good, death is the end of change so you'll be remembered as an incel, only chance to get rid of that is to fight


----------



## RichardSpencel (May 6, 2019)

Potatoshoe12 said:


> or be a force of good,


----------



## Deleted member 470 (May 6, 2019)

Last seen Saturday at 5:36 PM


----------



## Eskimo (May 6, 2019)

jfl @ this life


----------



## mouthbreatheraf (May 6, 2019)

Life is nothing more than cope. Seriously I can't take this shit anymore. Can someone kill me please?


----------



## androidcel (May 6, 2019)

androidcel said:


> livestream it faggot


----------



## fobos (May 6, 2019)

Last seen Saturday at 5:36 PM


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 6, 2019)

Good riddance


----------



## Ritalincel (May 6, 2019)

Is he dead?


----------



## Insomniac (May 6, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Is he dead?


Hard to tell, I think a response would clear things up a bit.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (May 6, 2019)

based


----------



## Ropemaxing (May 6, 2019)

Do it OP , it's the best thing you can do , your life won't be a nightmare anymore.


----------



## Damo the incel (May 6, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Is he dead?


go Voorhees


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 6, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Is he dead?


Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Dude420 (May 6, 2019)

A better jawline could make you somebody


----------



## SayNoToRotting (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 6, 2019)

Damo the incel said:


> go Voorhees


> /s


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 6, 2019)

Wonder if the dude actually roped or something.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 7, 2019)

Recent content by Vanillestorms






*I’m going to kill myself*
I’m a nobody and I’m truly tired with what this life has offered me since I first could remember.
Vanillestorms
Thread
Sunday at 1:34 AM
Replies: 45
Forum: OffTopic


----------



## Insomniac (May 7, 2019)

another dead outlaw..


----------



## mido the slayer (May 7, 2019)

No don’t


----------



## Ritalincel (May 7, 2019)

Ropemaxing said:


> Do it OP , it's the best thing you can do , your life won't be a nightmare anymore.


----------



## Damo the incel (May 7, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> > /s
> View attachment 50219
> View attachment 50218


----------



## TBOLT (May 7, 2019)

I wonder when we'll see you lurking again.


----------



## Mewcel (May 7, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> A better jawline maxilla could make you somebody


----------



## Ritalincel (May 7, 2019)

Damo the incel said:


> View attachment 50467


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (May 7, 2019)

Me too. Maybe not today, or even tomorrow, but im gonna kill myself.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (May 7, 2019)

take a fck ton phenibut and proponal before u do it, that way your not scared to go through with it.


shotgun to the head is the best method imo


----------



## Insomniac (May 7, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> Me too. Maybe not today, or even tomorrow, but im gonna kill myself.


I’m gonna climb mt everest. Maybe not today, or even tomorrow, but I’m gonna climb mt everest.


----------



## Swagwaffle (May 7, 2019)

kill urself already u worthless fuck


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 7, 2019)

It’s over for many.


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (May 7, 2019)

only weak faggots sui


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 7, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> only weak faggots sui


Society sucks though, to be fair.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 7, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> I’m gonna climb mt everest. Maybe not today, or even tomorrow, but I’m gonna climb mt everest.


Scales me


----------



## Extra Chromosome (May 8, 2019)

androidcel said:


> livestream it faggot


----------



## Kirito (May 8, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> I’m a nobody and I’m truly tired with what this life has offered me since I first could remember.


Come join organization xiii bro we have it fun over here as nobodies


----------



## Damo the incel (May 8, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 50618


Appeal it tbh


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 9, 2019)

Possible R.I.P.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 9, 2019)

RIP. I wish it were Trump instead of you, bro.


----------



## elfmaxx (May 9, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> RIP. I wish it were Trump instead of you, bro.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 9, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


>


----------



## shibo (May 9, 2019)

May you be reincarnated as a chad .... rip


----------



## KrissKross (May 9, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> RIP. I wish it were Trump instead of you, bro.


Numale detected


----------



## Ritalincel (May 9, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Numale detected


JoinedDec


----------



## metamorph (May 9, 2019)

just be confidun


----------



## KrissKross (May 9, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> JoinedDec


You say that like it matters. You too are in fact a numale


----------



## Ritalincel (May 9, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> You say that like it matters.


----------



## TBOLT (May 9, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> RIP. I wish it were Trump instead of you, bro.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 9, 2019)

TBOLT said:


>


Mar 31, 2019Messages


----------



## Insomniac (May 9, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> RIP. I wish it were Trump instead of you, bro.


----------



## KrissKross (May 9, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 51048


High effort low reward reply tbh ngl
Over for you Insomniac


----------



## Ritalincel (May 9, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> er for you Insomniac


----------



## Ritalincel (May 9, 2019)

Today at 10:29 AM


----------



## UndercovrNormie (May 9, 2019)

lol he might've actually done it


----------



## Ritalincel (May 9, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> he might've actually done it


----------



## manlet cUnt (May 9, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> RIP. I wish it were Trump instead of you, bro.










elfmaxx said:


>


I wish agonising death and pestilence upon weeb cucks


----------



## Swagwaffle (May 9, 2019)

finally Op. i look froward to it.


----------



## manlet cUnt (May 9, 2019)

Hey bro @Ritalincel wants to know if u roped pls confirm through pm, cheers


----------



## Ritalincel (May 9, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


> Hey bro @Ritalincel wants to know if u roped pls confirm through pm, cheers


> /s


----------



## Insomniac (May 15, 2019)

Last seen Today at 3:56 AM


----------



## Ritalincel (May 15, 2019)

@Vanillestorms explain yourself


----------



## fobos (May 15, 2019)

Fucking larper


----------



## Insomniac (May 15, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> @Vanillestorms explain yourself


Aw heck, sheriff ritalin is back in town





he’s gonna lay down the law!


----------



## Esteban1997 (May 15, 2019)

D


Vanillestorms said:


> I’m a nobody and I’m truly tired with what this life has offered me since I first could remember.


Dont do it bro


----------



## Swagwaffle (May 15, 2019)

actually dont do it because if u do i could be in trouble so don't


----------



## Insomniac (May 15, 2019)




----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (May 15, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> @Vanillestorms explain yourself


t soy replies


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 15, 2019)

Larp?


----------



## Insomniac (May 15, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> Larp?


It was just a prank bro


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 15, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> It was just a prank bro








Was it really? XD


----------



## Ritalincel (May 15, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Aw heck, sheriff ritalin is back in town
> View attachment 53826
> 
> 
> he’s gonna lay down the law!


> /s


----------



## rockndogs (May 15, 2019)

I'd have definetely killed myself if my parents weren't alive


----------



## Ritalincel (May 15, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


>


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 15, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 53835


Ha! Ha! XD


----------



## Bengt (May 15, 2019)

i think its his ghost that came back


----------



## Insomniac (May 15, 2019)

Bengt said:


> i think its his ghost that came back
> View attachment 53836


spooks me


----------



## Deleted member 470 (May 15, 2019)

Last seen Yesterday at 10:56 AM


----------



## Ritalincel (May 15, 2019)

Last seen Yesterday at 6:56 PM


----------



## Insomniac (May 15, 2019)

Last seen Today at 3:56 AM


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (May 15, 2019)

*Vanillestorms*


Master


Joined Aug 30, 2018 

Last seen Today at 4:56 AM


----------



## Swagwaffle (May 15, 2019)

Autism rocks


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (May 15, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> Autism rocks


bro No


----------



## Insomniac (May 15, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> Autism rocks


----------



## FrothySolutions (May 15, 2019)

Can you be more specific about what it is you hope to escape?


----------



## Ritalincel (May 15, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 53854


----------



## Insomniac (May 15, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> Autism rocks





DeformAspergerCel said:


> bro No


----------



## HorseFace (May 15, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> Autism rocks


----------



## BrettyBoy (May 15, 2019)

He posted lately.


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 15, 2019)

saw u tomorrow


----------



## Insomniac (May 15, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> saw


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 15, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 53873


damn


----------



## Ritalincel (May 15, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 53873


----------



## Vanillestorms (May 16, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> @Vanillestorms explain yourself


He’s dead bro that’s what I heard, we account sharing this now
Ask Sergent


----------



## Ritalincel (May 16, 2019)

deads me


----------



## heroinfather (May 16, 2019)

JoinedAug


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (May 16, 2019)

try emu oil


----------



## bostoncrab (May 17, 2019)

wait


----------



## Demonstrator (May 17, 2019)

loser


----------



## bostoncrab (May 17, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> Me too. Maybe not today, or even tomorrow, but im gonna kill myself.


nah, take your mind off it, rent a hooker


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (May 17, 2019)

ressuructs me


----------

